# Raddle Powder or Marking Harness



## luvmypets (Sep 20, 2015)

This breeding season I want to have a very close idea of when our ewes were bred so wondering would raddle powder be worth it or would a marking harness be better. One of our ewes is black and I was wondering if that would be a problem for raddle powder. What would be a better option for me?


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 21, 2015)

At the end of the day, being mated does not necessarily mean being pregnant, so scanning is your best option if this is easily available at a reasonable price. Scanning also has the advantage of you knowing just how much supplemental feeding you need in the run up to birth and ensures that you are not missing a retained foetus.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 21, 2015)

Neither, but last year my 4 ewes lambed in 7 days. I leave ram in for 6 to 8 weeks. Gives me a good idea, plus I watch udders


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 21, 2015)

I've never used raddle powder but I love using a marking harness and wouldn't want to have another breeding season without one now that I've started using it. The markings show up on my black ewes just fine, I use a blue chalk that washes out of wool easily. If you can handle your ram easily to re-apply the powder regularly that should work ok too though.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 24, 2015)

We decided to order a marking harness http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=2


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm like promiseacres. i don't use either.  i know when the ram goes in and comes out and i watch the girl parts and udders.  hope the marking harness works for you


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

I use the marking harness. I would never be without one. Last year with my Finn x Dorset ram, he would've been too aggressive to go in every day or every other day to refresh the powder on his chest. (He would not even let me near MY ewes.) So replacing the crayon every 2.5 weeks was more feasible. My ram I have now (I bred him) and his sire are very friendly, respectful rams (his dad would hit me quite a few times but I was never scared of him like I was my ram last year; my homebred ram has NEVER tried it and when I see him going after the ewes I stop my foot and chase after him and runs away like a baby) so the powder would've worked on these guys.

However, it is also messier and my mom just got new granite countertops so I doubt she would want me to mix it up in the house. We also had natural colored ewes and yellow seems to show up well as does red/orange. Every color except for white shows up well on white sheep.

I keep my ram with my ewes for most of the winter, but he still has a harness on the entire time. My aggressive ram last year was separated because I just couldn't deal with him anymore. He was ridiculous.


----------

